# Just Joined



## FeistyFina (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

How are you? I just joined and wanted to introduce myself. I hope you all are well.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I am not too bad for someone approaching life's eighth decade. Thanks.

Welcome and feel free to communicate. There's lots of very nice folks here.


----------

